# What is the team member pay cap?



## giftedbadger

I've tried searching - all the Google results are just about the starting pay raise they announced, and I found a few articles here and on reddit, but they were all older posts and didn't give an actual number cap, just that getting high review scores would still allow for raises. Thanks


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

giftedbadger said:


> I've tried searching - all the Google results are just about the starting pay raise they announced, and I found a few articles here and on reddit, but they were all older posts and didn't give an actual number cap, just that getting high review scores would still allow for raises. Thanks


DEO are 4%.


----------



## Zxy123456

Hardlinesmaster said:


> DEO are 4%.


Can you get that every year or do you ever reach a point where you no longer get raises. I know it used to be after a you reached a certain pay rate you stopped getting raises.


----------



## Far from newbie

There IS still a cap Where raises are no more, regardless of review rating.  The job done is only WORTH so much, everyone is replaceable.


----------



## BackupTL

It was mid-high $20s last time I talked to my ETL-HR about it. Maybe somewhere around $28 now with the base pay bumps my market has seen.


----------



## Dream Baby

Is the $28 for TMs in  a store that ARE NOT a TL?

If so that would be the first people that Target would lay of or reduce hours if they can save a few bucks.


----------



## Zxy123456

BackupTL said:


> It was mid-high $20s last time I talked to my ETL-HR about it. Maybe somewhere around $28 now with the base pay bumps my market has seen.


Is this lead or team member? Are you saying a team member who starts at $15 stuck around long enough could end up at $28. Is that company wide or just places like New York?


----------



## Rarejem

As a team member who started at $6.85/hr, I have reached a salary cap several times. They do raise it occasionally. And yes, our higher paid tm's are often the first looked at when hours are being cut, but it is not the norm at our store to do so because of the value being provided by that tm's pay with regard to meeting metrics.


----------



## PogDog

It's likely a variance based on cost of living. I would imagine that the cap for TM is around the starting rate for TL (range $15-$19 standard). The same applies for TL to ETL etcetera etcetera etcetera.

I did just give a team member a review where they were making just under TL starting rate and I wasn't told if this was the last raise we were giving them. Some team members aren't leadership equip and that shouldn't exclude them from getting paid well; especially if they are reliable, dependable and hardworking.


----------



## YugTegrat

Rarejem said:


> As a team member who started at $6.85/hr, I have reached a salary cap several times. They do raise it occasionally. *And yes, our higher paid tm's are often the first looked at when hours are being cut*, but it is not the norm at our store to do so because of the value being provided by that tm's pay with regard to meeting metrics.


This is strange to me. Payroll is payroll, all hours are equal. Cutting people who make $20/hr. doesn't mean you save more hours than if you cut people making $15/hr.


----------



## Rarejem

YugTegrat said:


> This is strange to me. Payroll is payroll, all hours are equal. Cutting people who make $20/hr. doesn't mean you save more hours than if you cut people making $15/hr.


Not going to disagree.  Just an observance by some of the "old schoolers".


----------



## YugTegrat

Rarejem said:


> Not going to disagree.  Just an observance by some of the "old schoolers".


It's possible leadership doesn't know that. HR at my previous store refused to clock 4 hours for TMs per COVID shot even though we were in a state that mandated 4 hours pay per shot.


----------



## BurgerBob

YugTegrat said:


> It's possible leadership doesn't know that. HR at my previous store refused to clock 4 hours for TMs per COVID shot even though we were in a state that mandated 4 hours pay per shot.


Ours was using it and the paid 3days off   as a bribe to go get your shot


----------



## NKG

I'm pretty sure the cap for TM is $5 over base pay. NO one makes $20 as TM even if your high minimum wage state and you don't get a raise in your annual review either so it's a waste of your time


----------



## BackupTL

Zxy123456 said:


> Is this lead or team member? Are you saying a team member who starts at $15 stuck around long enough could end up at $28. Is that company wide or just places like New York?


Team member cap. A handful of my TL peers are well above $30.

Yeah the cap for TM is usually quite higher than starting pay, and it does scale by market. Ex. If the starting is $20 somewhere the cap there will be higher than at a location that starts at $15.


----------



## YugTegrat

There are TMs in $15/hr. base pay areas making over $20/hr., so that is not the cap.


----------



## NKG

YugTegrat said:


> There are TMs in $15/hr. base pay areas making over $20/hr., so that is not the cap.


I need proof and I'm not asking for pay stubs 😉


----------



## YugTegrat

You don't need proof. There are TMs that make over $20/hr. You can choose to believe that or not, it doesn't really change anything.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

NKG said:


> I need proof and I'm not asking for pay stubs 😉


I can say that when I quit I was at $18.22 so at this point I would be close to $20 had I stayed. Not worth it tho.


----------



## NKG

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I can say that when I quit I was at $18.22 so at this point I would be close to $20 had I stayed. Not worth it tho.


I said $5 was cap. Waiting on someone to provide proof they make $21 or more as a TM


----------



## redeye58

Not there yet but just a smidge under; next raise will put me over the top


----------



## NKG

redeye58 said:


> Not there yet but just a smidge under; next raise will put me over the top


I'd believe you if you said you did 😉


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

NKG said:


> I said $5 was cap. Waiting on someone to provide proof they make $21 or more as a





NKG said:


> I'm pretty sure the cap for TM is $5 over base pay. NO one makes $20 as TM even if your high minimum wage state and you don't get a raise in your annual review either so it's a waste of your time


“No one makes $20” you say here.


----------



## NKG

Ashfromoldsite said:


> “No one makes $20” you say here.


Again proof and I'll shut up 😏


----------



## Tacopie

My co-worker makes $24. She has been there 12 years and had a Perishabke assistant job which went away. My TL did her evaluation and that’s  When she learned that the TM was making way more than her.


----------



## giftedbadger

I've tried searching - all the Google results are just about the starting pay raise they announced, and I found a few articles here and on reddit, but they were all older posts and didn't give an actual number cap, just that getting high review scores would still allow for raises. Thanks


----------



## JohnSith373

NKG said:


> I said $5 was cap. Waiting on someone to provide proof they make $21 or more as a TM


I saw a card on greenfield for the annual pay for people for Fiscal YR 2019, which when calculated will say the hourly pay.

I was mostly caring about the receiver positions, but there was some receivers making $24 in R200. The highest TL in R200 was making about $38. Note, the majority of those people have been with  Target for at least a 12+ years but maybe 1 or 2 people were hired in the last decade.


----------



## Yetive

TM cap is 50 percent of base added to base.
If base is 15, cap is 22.50.
If base is 20, cap is 30


----------



## Zxy123456

Yetive said:


> TM cap is 50 percent of base added to base.
> If base is 15, cap is 22.50.
> If base is 20, cap is 30


At 30 cents a year raise I’ll probably retire before  I ever reach the cap. LoL


----------



## NKG

All I want is a screen shot 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

It is no one’s goal or care to prove anyone wrong.


----------



## happygoth

NKG said:


> All I want is a screen shot 🤷‍♀️


Yeah, I'm reading a lot of yap yap but seeing no evidence. 🤔 😁


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Zxy123456 said:


> At 30 cents a year raise I’ll probably retire before  I ever reach the cap. LoL


My last raise before I quit was 70 cents. Had they kept the percent at 5 it would have been 87 cents.


----------



## JiJi

Ashfromoldsite said:


> My last raise before I quit was 70 cents. Had they kept the percent at 5 it would have been 87 cents.


Yo what fucking store you at?? The highest anyone got at mine was 30 cents.


----------



## Anelmi

^^ Seriously? I got the DEO/4% raise and it was 60 cents.


----------



## Lights

Tacopie said:


> My co-worker makes $24. She has been there 12 years and had a Perishabke assistant job which went away. My TL did her evaluation and that’s  When she learned that the TM was making way more than her.


I can't prove it since it's not my pay, but I can also confirm this for one of our Food Experts who was a Perishable Assistant before, but the position went away, and she's been with the company around the same time for about 12 years and she's making $24 with some change while my TL who's been TL for about a year and a half is at $26.50 after his most recent review. This is in Chicago. Not sure if this is relevant but someone mentioned something about receiver pay. I can confirm but not prove our two receivers were backroom TLs before, they demoted themselves to receivers but somehow someway negotiated to keep their TL pay AND raises so they are also well above $30.


----------



## JohnSith373

NKG said:


> All I want is a screen shot 🤷‍♀️


They took down the greenfield card with the annual pay. It was there til July 2021 and then it disappeared. I guess since that’s when it tried updating the dataset but Target remembered it and took it down.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

JiJi said:


> Yo what fucking store you at?? The highest anyone got at mine was 30 cents.


I was a veteran employee that had been an etl and tl in my past. 27 years with target. All my raises were top rate.


----------



## jackandcat




----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

Pay ranges are a percentage of starting wage based on geographic area.  This is how it's done industry wide.

You can be above the pay range if you're grandfathered in, or there was some janky position transfers happening where you stepped down or your role was eliminated and they didn't take away the pay.

That being said I would imagine there are very very few team members making over 20/hr, just due to the nature of turnover.


----------



## Tacopie

JiJi said:


> Yo what fucking store you at?? The highest anyone got at mine was 30 cents.


One person in every department gets 60 cents.


----------



## Sushi2Go

Starting wage in San Francisco is $19.25.


----------



## happygoth

Tacopie said:


> One person in every department gets 60 cents.


Is this true? If so...😃


----------



## Xanatos

happygoth said:


> Is this true? If so...😃


Nope. Somewhere around 10-20% of the store gets a 4% raise, which might work out to about one person per department. And maybe some stores do it that way, where they just do one per department in an attempt to be fair across the store.


----------



## Tacopie

Xanatos said:


> Nope. Somewhere around 10-20% of the store gets a 4% raise, which might work out to about one person per department. And maybe some stores do it that way, where they just do one per department in an attempt to be fair across the store.


I got 60. This was the last year Target is doing this.


----------



## YugTegrat

If a TM was at the pay cap, what incentive is there for them to become a TL? 3x the responsibility for a few dollars more doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## seasonaldude

YugTegrat said:


> If a TM was at the pay cap, what incentive is there for them to become a TL? 3x the responsibility for a few dollars more doesn't seem worth it to me.



Donuts. At some stores they get their own donuts in TSC. Unless their SD is a meanie.


----------



## Yetive

YugTegrat said:


> If a TM was at the pay cap, what incentive is there for them to become a TL? 3x the responsibility for a few dollars more doesn't seem worth it to me.


At my store, the difference is $6.75.  worth it depending on position.


----------



## YugTegrat

Yetive said:


> At my store, the difference is $6.75.  worth it depending on position.


There's a $6.75 difference between the TM pay cap and TL starting pay? Or do you mean TM base pay?


----------



## Yetive

YugTegrat said:


> There's a $6.75 difference between the TM pay cap and TL starting pay? Or do you mean TM base pay?


Base.  But if you are at cap and promote, you go up $6.75.


----------



## JohnSith373

It really depends on the areas Target base pay. 
I think in 2019, TM range was $14-19 and TL was $16-27.20. You can get paid higher than the cap. I’ve seen several TMs make $22,23,24 in 2019 but these TMs have been with the company for at least a decade.


----------



## giftedbadger

I've tried searching - all the Google results are just about the starting pay raise they announced, and I found a few articles here and on reddit, but they were all older posts and didn't give an actual number cap, just that getting high review scores would still allow for raises. Thanks


----------



## YugTegrat

Yetive said:


> Base.  But if you are at cap and promote, you go up $6.75.


Really? I thought you didn't keep any merit increases when promoting and that it was $4/hr. at most for experience. If TM base is $15, TL base is $22, and you're a TM making $22.50, the most you'd get would be $26, which is TL base + $4/hr. for experience (if they even give you that). How would you get $29.25 instead?

If you can get that much more over TL base, what does "up to $4/hr. for experience" mean?


----------



## lucidtm

It's going to depend on your location as well. Our TM base is $15 and our TL base is $19. Rarely does anyone get the $19 unless they have zero experience.


----------



## Yetive

YugTegrat said:


> Really? I thought you didn't keep any merit increases when promoting and that it was $4/hr. at most for experience. If TM base is $15, TL base is $22, and you're a TM making $22.50, the most you'd get would be $26, which is TL base + $4/hr. for experience (if they even give you that). How would you get $29.25 instead?
> 
> If you can get that much more over TL base, what does "up to $4/hr. for experience" mean?


Typically, experience pay is for outside hires.  

If I demote, they take $6.75.  If I promote, they add $6.75.  In other areas, the difference might be less, but the concept is the same.


----------



## YugTegrat

Yetive said:


> Typically, experience pay is for outside hires.
> 
> If I demote, they take $6.75.  If I promote, they add $6.75.  In other areas, the difference might be less, but the concept is the same.


It must be different for some areas. If I were to promote to TL and get $6.75 added to my hourly rate, I'd be making more than TLs who've been with Target twice as long as I have. That doesn't add up.


----------



## Yetive

What is starting for TM and starting for TL where you are?  If it is a difference of $4, then that's what you would get added ($15/$19).


----------



## YugTegrat

Starting pay for TMs is $15 I believe while TLs start at $22.50


----------



## MrT

YugTegrat said:


> Starting pay for TMs is $15 I believe while TLs start at $22.50


Depends on your area.  TL minimum is 19 but many, if not most, areas are above that.  My stores TL minimum is 21.50


----------



## YugTegrat

MrT said:


> Depends on your area.  TL minimum is 19 but many, if not most, areas are above that.  My stores TL minimum is 21.50


Yeah, those were the starting wages for my area.

That's a difference of $7.50. It's hard to believe they would give a TM at or near the pay cap that much of a raise for promoting to TL. That's potentially $30 for someone with no leadership experience, which is likely more than many veteran TLs in the area make (considering the TL cap would be $33.75 -- a brand new TL making $30 could potentially hit the TL pay cap after just 2 years if they get top reviews).

I'm not doubting that's how it works in your area, @Yetive. It just seems unrealistic for mine.


----------



## MrT

YugTegrat said:


> Yeah, those were the starting wages for my area.
> 
> That's a difference of $7.50. It's hard to believe they would give a TM at or near the pay cap that much of a raise for promoting to TL. That's potentially $30 for someone with no leadership experience, which is likely more than many veteran TLs in the area make (considering the TL cap would be $33.75 -- a brand new TL making $30 could potentially hit the TL pay cap after just 2 years if they get top reviews).
> 
> I'm not doubting that's how it works in your area, @Yetive. It just seems unrealistic for mine.


It does not work that way for mine either.  I also highly doubt there are many tms left anywhere near the pay cap.  The way the base wages increased every year.  I have 1 tm at my store who has worked for over 20 years and has gotten max raises every year.  I doubt most stores even have one of those tms anymore.  If a TM is saying they make so much then there probably just lying.  To the OP it doesn't matter what the pay cap is because very, very, very few tms will get anywhere near it, unless they start doing raises that are higher then 6% again.  Competitive wages means that they pay as little as they can.  My store pays minimum wage and is out payed by literally every business I see hiring.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Doesn't matter, if you last long enough to get there they just raise the base pay again so you're back to square one... 11 years ain't got me shit


----------

